# Electric Power Steering Problem



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi All

I have been having an issue with the steering on my daughts VW Fox 2006 , the light came on intermittently so we have now changed the following parts in order to try and fix this issue,

The battery
The steering rack
The angle sensor (we have now tried 2 new ones)
The loom between the angel sensor and pump
The steering pump with built in ecu (we have also tried two of these)
We have also checked the earth's

I have now run out of ideas, do we need to program/pair or code any of the components or are they "plug and play" ? I have done a full scan and the details are below.




VCDS-Lite Version: Release 1.2
Sunday, 06 October 2013, 11:32:28:52526


Chassis Type: 5Z - VW Fox
Scan: 01,03,08,09,15,17,19,44,46,56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 03D 997 033 F
Component: 1,2l/2V SIMOS3 00HS7001
Coding: 00031
Shop #: WSC 00225
VCID: 2C2B4A9DCF13
WVWZZZ5ZZ64156475 VWZ5Z0F1161256
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 5Z0 907 379 A
Component: ABS 8.0 front H00 0004
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 43F90121428D
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 6Qx-937-049-B.LBL
Controller: 6Q1 937 049 D
Component: 0000 BN-SG. 1S34
Coding: 24580
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 3C0B7ADD3F73
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.LBL
Controller: 1C0 909 605 K
Component: 1M AIRBAG VW51 0008
Coding: 12621
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 2C2B4A9DCF13
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 5Zx-920-xxx-17.LBL
Controller: 5Z2 920 820 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. M73 0013
Coding: 00432
Shop #: WSC 00225
VCID: F69F28F5C1DF
WVWZZZ5ZZ64156475 VWZ5Z0F1161256
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.LBL
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: 0000 GATEWAY CAN 1S34
Coding: 00014
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: F0931EEDA3BB
1 Fault Found:
01309 - Power Steering Control Module (J500)
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: None
Controller: 6R0 423 156 C
Component: LenkhilfeTRW V278
Coding: 10110
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: 30135EEDE33B
1 Fault Found:
00816 - Power Steering Sensor (G250)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: None
Controller: 5Z0 959 433 J
Component: MODULO CONFORTO H07 0009
Coding: 0014899
Shop #: WSC 00225
VCID: 4AE72C0565A7
No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: Redir Fail!
Controller: 5Z0 035 152 
Component: Radio BVX 006 0010
Coding: 0020400
Shop #: WSC 00000
VCID: EF911D91BE85
No fault code found.

End --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks in advance for your help......


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Might as well throw the kitchen sink in and change the harness since you are gluten for punishment.

00816 - Power Steering Sensor (G250)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent


Supply checks please not just earths.


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Supply check*

Hi

I have checked the main 60amp fuse for the power steering pump by by passing the 60a fuse and wiring it directly to the battery but still the same ? Can you suggest anything else to check ?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

PSSSSS the wires for the sensor....maybe check them?

(G250)

How about CAN?


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Wires*

Hi Jack

I have changed the loom (3 wire lead) that goes from the angle sensor to the pump/ECU, when you say can how do you mean ? And how do I check it ?

Thank you for your help...

Dave...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Use the repair manual and not the steering angle sensor for G250.

Time to RTFB and not just change parts......

http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/polo-mk5/index.php?id=282


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Workshop Manual*

HI

I have searched for the manual but i cant find one, if you know where the link is please let me know.

The link you have posted is for a vw polo, all though they are more or less the same there not. I would be very interested in downloading the wiring diagrams for a the vw fox so if you know where please let me know

Thanks

Dave...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

It was an example but go here for the manual.

https://erwin.volkswagen.com/erwin/showEuImporter.do


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Coding*

HI Jack

Do you if the angle sensor G250 needs to be coded to the car ?

Thanks

Dave....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

00816 - Power Steering Sensor (G250)
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*G250*



[email protected] Parts said:


> 00816 - Power Steering Sensor (G250)
> 30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent


????


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Check G250 and wiring to it....


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*G250*

Hi

i have replaced the G250 twice and replaced the loom from the sensor to the pump, i have even tried 2 new pumps ? i am completely lost as what to try next.

Thanks

Dave....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I wish I was there so I could help ya man.....

Are you sure you are testing the correct sensor and loom as before you ref the angle sensor?


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Sensor*

Hi Jack

Yes the sensor on the steering rack (they call it the steering angle sensor here) then from that sensor the is a 3 core cable running to the pump. all have been changed ??

2 Garages have looked at it and VCDS do not know what is wrong. My son has the same car so we tried swapping over the alternator today but still the same. Only things left to test are the clocks.. after that ???

Thanks

Dave...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What about the sensor on the rack?


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thats the sensor we have changed (there are no other sensors for the steering)... That I know off...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

did you get a repair manual?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

What's your engine code and trans code please....?


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi no I cant find the repair manual anywhere, I don't know the engine code or trans code I believe they are all the same 1.2lt 3 cylinder, but I would need to check. In vcds it come up as 5Z.

P.S its a 2006 model, my sons is a 2010 model and they appear to be the same.

Thanks

Dave...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Do me a favor and find the white tag in trunk or service book and take a picture and post it.

It will have the vin # on it and some other data I am requesting.


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Jack

I will do this tomorrow (11.20pm here), an I will get it over to you if that's ok.

Thanks

Dave...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey man send me a quick email here through the contact form....make sure its filled out best you can.

http://www.europeanpartsemporium.com/?page_id=31


----------



## dave421421 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sent......


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

10-4 responded hope it helps.


----------

